# Chicken requirements.



## viper1 (Jan 28, 2013)

Is there a standard Sq ft per chicken as far as pens ,tractors or houses go? Thought about starting with a tractor,or adding to the garage for a pen. Just me and the wife,but may sell some too! 
Also though about maybe raising some for meat. So any suggestions will help. Would I be better getting a certain breed to eat and lay eggs? 
Building is the easy part! Need some sex education and chicken relationship lessons I guess. LOL! May be a couple roosters an 4-5 hens to start?


----------



## DarkRedBird (Jan 24, 2013)

I started with just one rooster and 5 hens for myself. Just me and my brother living here. It is addicting and now I have over 50 quality chickens. As far as space, some will say anywhere from 2-4 square feet per bird but I say build it as big as you can because they have a way of multiplying as time passes. And no bird has ever been mad about having too much room. Just build it sturdy and protect from predators. I use 1" or smaller welded wire for all my runs. Chicken wire is more to keep the birds in than to keep the predators out. As far as tractors go, I have some but they need to be big enough for the birds to spread out and fly around a bit. Just my opinion. But also be heavy enough that nothing can get under them. I hope this helps. Feel free to ask anything.


----------



## profwirick (Jan 24, 2013)

DarkRedBird said:


> I started with just one rooster and 5 hens for myself. Just me and my brother living here. It is addicting and now I have over 50 quality chickens. As far as space, some will say anywhere from 2-4 square feet per bird but I say build it as big as you can because they have a way of multiplying as time passes. And no bird has ever been mad about having too much room. Just build it sturdy and protect from predators. I use 1" or smaller welded wire for all my runs. Chicken wire is more to keep the birds in than to keep the predators out. As far as tractors go, I have some but they need to be big enough for the birds to spread out and fly around a bit. Just my opinion. But also be heavy enough that nothing can get under them. I hope this helps. Feel free to ask anything.


I don't know enough to even ask the right questions, so when I find a post like this that gives me heads up about what I'll be facing... they DO have a way of multiplying! ... I'm grateful.


----------



## Energyvet (Jul 25, 2012)

Chicken math! Lol


----------



## viper1 (Jan 28, 2013)

*Well*

From what I read the coup for the chickens should have 2 sq ft each for a Bantam size and 4 sq ft for large breeds. I understand about them flocks growing too! Thinking of building a tractor to start with then maybe a coup with a good run. 
I understand there s no exact answer to most questions and a guess ament is fine too! not holding people to any thing. 
What is a good guess on feed per bird. If caged. I realize a run should be a little less or even a tractor. As free range isnt possible at this time.
Curious to. Ive ate Brown eggs that were so rich tasting I couldn't handle them. Looking for chickens that lay a lot with the regular white egg taste. Color isn't important. Also ones that could be used for meat after they quit laying. 
Also figure the manure for my garden. Is it hot or cold manure. Meaning will it burn plants when 
fresh and need to wit a year to use. Or just put straight on.


----------



## kahiltna_flock (Sep 20, 2012)

viper1 said:


> From what I read the coup for the chickens should have 2 sq ft each for a Bantam size and 4 sq ft for large breeds. I understand about them flocks growing too! Thinking of building a tractor to start with then maybe a coup with a good run.
> I understand there s no exact answer to most questions and a guess ament is fine too! not holding people to any thing.
> What is a good guess on feed per bird. If caged. I realize a run should be a little less or even a tractor. As free range isnt possible at this time.
> Curious to. Ive ate Brown eggs that were so rich tasting I couldn't handle them. Looking for chickens that lay a lot with the regular white egg taste. Color isn't important. Also ones that could be used for meat after they quit laying.
> ...


Definatly hot manure.


----------



## viper1 (Jan 28, 2013)

*Manure*

Thank You!


----------



## piglett (Jun 21, 2012)

i would also like to add
if you let them free range then the coop doesn't have to be all that large for just a few birds
however if your like me & up in the snowy north you might have a problem
you see my birds sometimes spend whole weeks in their coop 
this is due to fowl weather....yes yes i know 

we made our coop 10x12 which we thought was big
well then we added a 2'x4' feed closet to store all the stuff you need for the flock
in there is 1 bail of hay, 1 33gal metal trash can for the laying pellets
1 10 gal can for scratch, 1 bag of oyster shells
that closet is now full.

then we made a 6 foot square pen inside the coop for our little silkies.
now the coop is getting small & we have peeps that we just hatched out
where are they going to go once they get some size to them?

so i say make the coop twice as large as you think it needs to be rite from the start

good luck
piglett


----------



## viper1 (Jan 28, 2013)

*Sorry*

Sorry I responded on my Droid and it showed posted so either its not or some one removes the. I figure its the phone.
As far as free ranging not able to do because of location and predators.
As for the coup I really don't need to store any thing as I already have a barn and two large garages. I will locate the coup beside the barn. (really just a large pole building we call barn.) We also have a good cold well there.
I believe i'll start with one like I posted with a 4-5 ft with by 8 foot run. And the lower will be for meat chickens
I am also thinking on boxing in a unused section of the barn and making a inside coup but need so much more info on that. Its on a back burner. As its taken 6 years to convince the wife we need chickens. So Im easing a little at a time on here.
Thanks for the response sorry i didn't reply sooner.


----------



## profwirick (Jan 24, 2013)

viper1 said:


> Sorry I responded on my Droid and it showed posted so either its not or some one removes the. I figure its the phone.
> As far as free ranging not able to do because of location and predators.
> As for the coup I really don't need to store any thing as I already have a barn and two large garages. I will locate the coup beside the barn. (really just a large pole building we call barn.) We also have a good cold well there.
> I believe i'll start with one like I posted with a 4-5 ft with by 8 foot run. And the lower will be for meat chickens
> ...


this made me laugh. easing the spouse in on the chicken project. 
same here. it's going well. hope yours gets to appreciating their character and eggs, too.


----------



## viper1 (Jan 28, 2013)

profwirick said:


> this made me laugh. easing the spouse in on the chicken project.
> same here. it's going well. hope yours gets to appreciating their character and eggs, too.


Well she's so soft hearted and it hard for her even to see a kill. But she's a worker too! So she'll help clean to a point. Even helped clean some deer after the ugly stuff was done. LOL!


----------



## Lori64 (Feb 2, 2013)

Some things must be universal. It took me awhile to get DH on board with the chickens idea. He thinks they'll end up on the front porch. He won't help feed or clean but he will build whatever I need. And he'll eat the eggs of course.


----------



## profwirick (Jan 24, 2013)

Lori64 said:


> Some things must be universal. It took me awhile to get DH on board with the chickens idea. He thinks they'll end up on the front porch. He won't help feed or clean but he will build whatever I need. And he'll eat the eggs of course.


are you saying they have NOT ended up on the front porch? our front And back decks have to have the chick s swept off several times a day. they come up and peer in at the cats and dogs, sing a little beggar's song. strut and waddle their foolish dance. endlessly amusing, but poopy, indeed.


----------



## Lori64 (Feb 2, 2013)

I don't have any yet so I guess it's possible.  I'm wondering just where all they will go. How far from the barn are they likely to venture? Should be interesting at any rate.


----------



## viper1 (Jan 28, 2013)

*Well another idea. LOL!*

Wife seems to be sucking into this idea quicker then I thought. I started talking to her about 2-3 for our own use. then 5-6 friends you know. Got here interested in a coup and run. Now shes coming up with ideas. LOL! 
She said we have the space behind the barn. Oh probably 40 x 20 if I had to guess. She said if they were there they'd be out of sight and she wouldn't care how big. Just so happens on end has a small loft that needs removed any way and a old coal furnace to remove. would be easy to block part of it off what ever size I want. So maybe i may be getting in to it more then I thought I could.

Thinking this way maybe some layers and a rooster or two. Let nature take its course.


----------



## profwirick (Jan 24, 2013)

viper1 said:


> Wife seems to be sucking into this idea quicker then I thought. I started talking to her about 2-3 for our own use. then 5-6 friends you know. Got here interested in a coup and run. Now shes coming up with ideas. LOL!
> She said we have the space behind the barn. Oh probably 40 x 20 if I had to guess. She said if they were there they'd be out of sight and she wouldn't care how big. Just so happens on end has a small loft that needs removed any way and a old coal furnace to remove. would be easy to block part of it off what ever size I want. So maybe i may be getting in to it more then I thought I could.
> 
> Thinking this way maybe some layers and a rooster or two. Let nature take its course.


okay Viper! you go! watching for your story now...


----------

